# Default Gateway is Missing :(



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

I think my brother was trying to forward some ports and he messed with my DHCP or what not i have no wireless internet now

i know my default gateway IP should be.... 192.168.1.1

anyways it is just blank and i cannot receive wireless internet because of this... i beleive

thx in advanced


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

See if this will help http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...elp/1cba3948-5605-4a19-89ef-8762cdcdc7ad.mspx


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

hmmm.... i think this is it, but i dont know how to follow the instructions... is there a way to access the DHCP? i dont know jack about computers X_X

The DHCP client appears to have incorrect or incomplete options, such as an incorrect or missing router (default gateway) configured for the subnet on which it is located.
• Cause: The client has the full and correct set of DHCP options assigned but its network configuration does not appear to be working correctly.

If the DHCP server is configured with an incorrect DHCP router option (option code 3) for the default gateway address of the client, clients running Windows NT, Windows 2000, or Windows XP use the correct address. However, DHCP clients running Windows 95 use the incorrect address.

• Solution: Change the IP address list for the router (default gateway) option at the applicable DHCP scope and server. If you are configuring the router option as a Server Option at the affected DHCP server, remove it there and set the correct value in the Scope Options node for the applicable DHCP scope that services the client.

In rare instances, you might have to configure the DHCP client to use a specialized list of routers different from other scope clients. In such cases, you can add a reservation and configure the router option list specifically for the reserved client.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Go to Start>Run, type in box cmd.exe which will bring up the Command Prompt and type in 
ipconfig /renew "Local Area Connection"

This will renew a DHCP-assigned IP address configuration for only the Local Area Connection adapter.


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah......... ive tried that it says "An error occured while renewing interface wireless network connection: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out. No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected."

i am connected to a wireless network... but im not receiving packets

i have my subnet mask and ip addy but no default gateway!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Short term work around, manually enter the default GW address.

Start, Run, type "ipconfig /all" see what the current IP address is and DNS servers are. Write this info down.

Then go to Settings, Control Panel, Network Connections, choose the Wireless Interface, click on Properties, scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and then click on Properties. Select Use the following IP address/DNS server address. Enter the manual info and select OK.

JamesO


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks JamesO that was the next step I was going to suggest.


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

! thank you! however... i knew my default gateway IP... but not my DNS  apparently im missing that too

i used ipconfig/displaydns... it says "A(Host) Record . . . :127.0.0.1"

would that be a DNS number? i also see 1.0.0.127

i tried putting both those in and im still not receiving packets... now... i looked at the details of my connection and im missing a WINs number or WIN i forget


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you try the solution that JamesO suggested?


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

yes i am doing it his way... my default gateway is back but my DNS server thingy is missing... also when i go to support-> details i am missing "WINS"


i think the main thing is that im not receiving packets...


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Type in command prompt ipconfig /flushdns.


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

then what?

anyways i just did ipconfig/all and it said that my DHCP or whatever is disabled.... i think thats the thing my brother turned off... but i cant get back to my router website thing because i dont have internet


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

again.. main problem is im not receiving packets.... not sure why i thought it was the default gateway at first but now i have it in there...


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok oasis.g let's see if we can get this monkey going. Run another ipconfig/all test and paste it here so I can see exactly what's going on. BTW, what internet provider and router are you using?


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

alright, thx a lot btw. I'm on linksys and comcast.



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : G

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:


Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-7D-1D-A7-13

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.4.172

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-26-A4-89


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try these DNS servers, may not be as quick as Comcast but should work:

199.166.31.3 and 199.166.24.253

The 169.x.x.x IP address is the default IP address when DHCP does not work.

Any of the 169.x.x.x addresses with get you no where.

Is DHCP enabled in your router?

See what the DNS addresses are in your router and use them.

JamesO


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Now I see what you're talking about. See if this will help any http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/dhcp.html#what_is_dhcp. In the meantime I'm going to try something on my computer so I'll be away for a bit but I'll be back. Just post any successes or failures I'll get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You can get that info from your ISP and input manually


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

no luck... 0 packets received


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Found this also http://www.helpdesk.coloradocollege.edu/resnet/windowsxp/advsetup.htm let me know if your settings are similar or the same.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Why not just reset the Linksys router to default by using the reset button?? This should undo anything your brother did.

JamesO


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

yes my settings are the same

i cant get to my router... well i can but i really dont wanna mess it up cuz its connected to my dads work computer


----------



## oasis.g (Jul 16, 2005)

is there a way to reset this from my own computer? like reset everything?


----------



## CustumDeluxe (Jul 15, 2005)

To reset the router, you need to be physically next to it. There is a reset button on your router. On the back is where you should find the reset button. This will bring it back to factory defaults.


oasis.g said:


> i cant get to my router... well i can but i really dont wanna mess it up cuz its connected to my dads work computer


So, is your dad's computer working fine then, and yours is the only one not working? If your dad's comp is having trouble getting to the internet, then definitly try the reset. If your dad's comp is working fine and yours is just messed up, let us know.


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

CustumDeluxe said:


> To reset the router, you need to be physically next to it. There is a reset button on your router. On the back is where you should find the reset button. This will bring it back to factory defaults.
> 
> So, is your dad's computer working fine then, and yours is the only one not working? If your dad's comp is having trouble getting to the internet, then definitly try the reset. If your dad's comp is working fine and yours is just messed up, let us know.


 Well lets try this,

Hope it works.

U can reset your router, but running the configuration on ur computer.

Use the browser type : http://192.168.0.1/admin

username : admin
Password : wat ever u have set , by default : (empty)

and run the DHCP Wizards.

and apply settings. this will reset ur router.

Try this and let me know


----------

